# our farm wi



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

*$115000 / 3br - 1500ftÂ² - Remodeled Farm house w/ pole shed and 3 acres (Arpin, Bethel area in the country)*

Nice remodeled farm house, 3+ bedrooms, New roof new windows new flooring new addition new siding + hot tub in the last10 years, new pellet furnace put in 2 winters ago . Large pole shed with it's own service. all on 3 fenced acres . Apple trees ,pear trees, raspberry bushes, Mature trees down to young saplings. A Large garden, a back yard patio.Many perennial flowers. The house needs a little trim finish work on the the inside.. Auburdale school district,. Bethel Junior academy is just yards away under 2000 in property taxes. 

If you want to see pictures please email, I will not rent nor can I provide a land contract. This is a great property within driving distance to Marshfield, Wisconsin Rapids, and the St Point area.

Please NO realtors, This property will sell it self with little cost to seller and buyer, must have a letter of intent before I will show it. 

 Location: Arpin, Bethel area in the country


----------

